# What state are you waiting for?



## HurryCA!

As the title says.... I'm waiting on Nevada.


----------



## captain zumo

Any word on results being released?


----------



## BosStr27

MA... PCS state :bag:


----------



## HurryCA!

captain zumo said:


> Any word on results being released?


I've been asking the NCEES people using their chat feature. Still the standard "8-10 weeks after exam date" response.


----------



## captain zumo

I was good with the wait up until Friday, but it is just plain painful this week. Anyway... my State is Maine.


----------



## captain zumo

I am resorting to chat rooms to get me through the last leg.... In some way, seeing some new posts once in a while tends to relieve the anxiety....LOL


----------



## steve1997

I am waiting for NY


----------



## CyclonePE

Waiting on Illinois


----------



## pwilliams

Virginia


----------



## dussbucs

Texas


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

captain zumo said:


> I was good with the wait up until Friday, but it is just plain painful this week. Anyway... my State is Maine.




Hah, me too. We must have taken it together as there were only three of us in on Saturday, unless you only took the Friday portion.


----------



## captain zumo

TehMightyEngineer said:


> captain zumo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was good with the wait up until Friday, but it is just plain painful this week. Anyway... my State is Maine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, me too. We must have taken it together as there were only three of us in on Saturday, unless you only took the Friday portion.
Click to expand...

Haha, Yes, I am one of the three that day. Good luck man.


----------



## dussbucs

captain zumo said:


> TehMightyEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> captain zumo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was good with the wait up until Friday, but it is just plain painful this week. Anyway... my State is Maine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, me too. We must have taken it together as there were only three of us in on Saturday, unless you only took the Friday portion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, Yes, I am one of the three that day. Good luck man.
Click to expand...

What are the odds. Does Maine only offer the PE and SE exams in one location statewide?


----------



## HurryCA!

Here's another timewasting question... How many SE takers were in the room with you?


----------



## dussbucs

Hmmm...from what I recall on the SE Lateral:

April 2012 in Harrisburg, PA - There were 4 of us (I was the only bridge person)

April 2013 &amp; October 2013 in Fort Worth, TX - There were about 16-18 people (again, I was the only bridge taker)

April 2014 in Fort Worth, TX - There were 13 of us (alas, I was the only bridge person)

Funny thing about being the only afternoon bridge examinee is the distress it causes the proctors. They always feel like they've made a mistake when they come to my desk and hand me my exam booklet.

I did enjoy not having hundreds of FE candidates around this time (no offense). I remember in October 2013 being accosted twice by 2 different proctors about carrying in a suitcase full of reference material. Once when I was going through the line to enter the exam room. And again as I was walking to my desk on the other side of the auditorium.

"Excuse me. You can't bring that in here."

"I'm taking the SE exam. Yes I can." [shortly followed by something muttered under my breath]


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

When I took vertical there were about 4 SE takers I believe. Hard to remember as those days the rooms were full of PE and survey takers as well. This April there were only three of us and the proctors were BORED.

Also, yes, Maine has only one testing location located central in the state. I live 15 minutes from the testing site so I definitely pity the people who come from southern Maine (or the one guy we had from Canada this year and a guy from Texas we had last year).


----------



## HurryCA!

There were only 2 SE takers for me each day. There were a lot of PE takers on Friday, but Saturday was only us 2 and 2 proctors.


----------



## Agostage

Minnesota, usually about 12-15 SE's, we've been getting our own room lately.


----------



## CyclonePE

There 70+ for vertical and 80+ for lateral in Illinois.


----------



## CyclonePE

I was seat #1 both days and the proctor said he saw a lot of familiar faces. Not exactly what I wanted to hear 5 minutes before we started.


----------



## pwilliams

I was the only SE test taker in central and SW Virginia for both days in October 2013 and the Friday of April 2014.


----------



## dussbucs

pwilliams said:


> I was the only SE test taker in central and SW Virginia for both days in October 2013 and the Friday of April 2014.


Nice! I hope they gave you a huge table to spread out all the references. I remember taking the Vertical in a crowded room with a bunch of PE exam takers. The desk reminded me of being in elementary school...


----------



## pwilliams

Well, to clarify, there were about 40 to 50 PE takers (Civil, MEP, etc...), but I was the only SE. Our test is in the community college in Central VA and the desks are pretty large, like the size of lab tables. I couldn't image sitting in a small elementary school size desk!


----------



## pwilliams

TehMightyEngineer said:


> When I took vertical there were about 4 SE takers I believe. Hard to remember as those days the rooms were full of PE and survey takers as well. This April there were only three of us and the proctors were BORED.
> 
> Also, yes, Maine has only one testing location located central in the state. I live 15 minutes from the testing site so I definitely pity the people who come from southern Maine (or the one guy we had from Canada this year and a guy from Texas we had last year).




Something really awkward from when I took both exams last October. The first day was full of PE's and me, the lone SE taker (the Vertical exam, I didn't pass that one). Then, the second day I was the only examinee in the room. No FE's, PE's... just me and 3 proctors. They circled around my desk all day long. The long spiel that they read before each exam was read in the room as if there were 50 people there. That was the exam I passed, the Lateral.


----------



## dussbucs

pwilliams said:


> TehMightyEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I took vertical there were about 4 SE takers I believe. Hard to remember as those days the rooms were full of PE and survey takers as well. This April there were only three of us and the proctors were BORED.
> 
> Also, yes, Maine has only one testing location located central in the state. I live 15 minutes from the testing site so I definitely pity the people who come from southern Maine (or the one guy we had from Canada this year and a guy from Texas we had last year).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something really awkward from when I took both exams last October. The first day was full of PE's and me, the lone SE taker (the Vertical exam, I didn't pass that one). Then, the second day I was the only examinee in the room. No FE's, PE's... just me and 3 proctors. They circled around my desk all day long. The long spiel that they read before each exam was read in the room as if there were 50 people there. That was the exam I passed, the Lateral.
Click to expand...

Haha, like hawks circling their prey. Reminds me of being out on bridge inspection and getting too close to a hawk's nest. I remember during one of my lateral attempts, one of the proctors came up to my desk and stood there for what felt like at least 1 minute. Picked up my straight edge ruler and starting staring at it closely. No idea why, maybe he was bored?. So then I said: "Is there a problem?" And then he set it down and walked away.

Congrats on passing the Lateral (1st try I assume). And good luck with the Vertical. Any day now!!! (I hope)


----------



## pwilliams

1st try on lateral, 2nd for vertical. Ready to be done, as I'm sure you all are as well.


----------



## phecke

Waiting on Louisiana. I was one of two for both vertical and lateral, however, I was the only person taking both. Different other person for Friday and Saturday. Friday was VERY crowded with all disciplines of the PE and PS in one room. Saturday there were three total people in the room including the proctor.


----------



## phecke

Oh, and this was my first try for both portions.


----------



## captain zumo

I was very unhappy with the proctors this go-around in Maine.... I vividly remember being distracted by their eating, opening food, etc. Maybe thats because there were only three of us taking the test - it was a relatively quiet group. Cleary there isnt a 2:1 ratio of graders like there are proctors for the SE.... Guess it won't be today.....


----------



## dussbucs

Yeah, not looking promising for today. So I went back and checked the time stamps of result notification emails for my previous 3 lateral attempts (all times in Central):

6/19/12 (PA) - 1:07 PM

6/13/13 (TX) - 3:38 PM

12/16/13 (TX) - 12:51 PM

Should we make this the next time-killing question on this thread???


----------



## Agostage

12/18/13 (MN) - 10:19 AM


----------



## BosStr27

12/20/13 (MA) - 3:55 PM


----------



## HurryCA!

It looks like the earliest results last year were posted on the Thursday after the grading workshop. So, some states may release tomorrow.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

captain zumo said:


> I was very unhappy with the proctors this go-around in Maine.... I vividly remember being distracted by their eating, opening food, etc. Maybe thats because there were only three of us taking the test - it was a relatively quiet group. Cleary there isnt a 2:1 ratio of graders like there are proctors for the SE.... Guess it won't be today.....




Eh, it didn't bother me too much as it was overall quieter than it would have been with tons of PE or FE takers in the room. The two knitting were actually kind of pleasant to listen to, kind of like a ticking clock. However, yes, when they got bored and started rummaging around and doing things I could see someone getting distracted by that. Well, hopefully it didn't bother you too much.

Last April when I got the results from Maine it was June 21st... Hopefully we don't have to wait that long this year.


----------



## HurryCA!

Just FYI, I called NCEES and they confirmed that the structural scoring workshop was this past weekend. However, they wouldn't give me a release date... at all. I also called the Nevada board, and they confirmed that the scores have not been released.


----------



## dussbucs

Well today is Day 61 (from 4/11/14)

I think it's been fairly consistent for the spring (end of week following scoring workshop weekend) and fall (beginning of 2nd week following the scoring workshop weekend). Maybe I'll kill some time tonight putting together a historical summary.

I do remember April 2011 being an outlier. Exam on 4/8/11. Results released by NCEES to licensing boards on 6/29/11 (82 days). I'll assume that's because it was the 1st time for the new exam format.


----------



## dussbucs

See attached if you're interested in when results came out in the past, how long it took and when the scoring workshop was held.


----------



## dussbucs

dussbucs said:


> See attached if you're interested in when results came out in the past, how long it took and when the scoring workshop was held.


Just to clarify, the release dates are when NCEES released results to licensing boards. Not necessarily when individual states notified examinees of their results.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

F5......F5......F5......F5......F6-what? Oh hey that lets you select the URL bar..F5.....F5......F5.....F5......


----------



## dussbucs

I'm just waiting for the NCEES login page to say "temporarily down for maintenance". Usually that's a pretty good indication it's almost time. Or maybe that just happens on the day the PE is released...


----------



## HurryCA!

I tried the chat again, still completely tight lipped and won't give any indication whatsoever!


----------



## HurryCA!

Someone should start an official results topic...


----------



## dussbucs

This better not spill into next week. I don't think I can endure another weekend of waiting.


----------



## captain zumo

Response from my State Board when I asked if they had heard anything from NCEES.....

[SIZE=medium]I checked on Friday, since we hadn’t heard, and they said that the committee had just met or was about to meet and they expected the results would be released in about a week, so we are hoping to hear something by the end of the week. You will get an email at the same time the results are released to us.[/SIZE]


----------



## HurryCA!

It's getting close to 5pm on the East Coast. Anybody hear anything?


----------



## captain zumo

No... this is horrible. Like I said, I heard form my State and even they are like WTF are the results... LOL


----------



## HurryCA!

So, do we think it's a no for today?


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Yeah, I would have thought they were going to release them yesterday. Maybe today is the day then?


----------



## Opie Winston

Being in a PCS state, I'm not too happy no one has seen any results yet. I was hoping for next week.


----------



## pwilliams

Back in October I believe the results started coming out Thursday evening and Friday, then NCEES officially released a notice that all results were released to states on the following Monday. PCS states started receiving theirs throughout that week, specifically VA was on that Friday following. So, I think VA will be waiting another week.


----------



## dussbucs

pwilliams said:


> Back in October I believe the results started coming out Thursday evening and Friday, then NCEES officially released a notice that all results were released to states on the following Monday. PCS states started receiving theirs throughout that week, specifically VA was on that Friday following. So, I think VA will be waiting another week.


I don't recall anyone receiving SE results from October until Monday, December 16th. I'm in TX which typically releases results the same day NCEES does. I received an email on 12/16/13 @ 12:51 PM central time. I actually logged into my NCEES account prior to this since I noticed people saying results were out on a past thread. We could go back to verify this, but I'm fairly certain that no one received results prior to 12/16/13.


----------



## pwilliams

dussbucs said:


> pwilliams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in October I believe the results started coming out Thursday evening and Friday, then NCEES officially released a notice that all results were released to states on the following Monday. PCS states started receiving theirs throughout that week, specifically VA was on that Friday following. So, I think VA will be waiting another week.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall anyone receiving SE results from October until Monday, December 16th. I'm in TX which typically releases results the same day NCEES does. I received an email on 12/16/13 @ 12:51 PM central time. I actually logged into my NCEES account prior to this since I noticed people saying results were out on a past thread. We could go back to verify this, but I'm fairly certain that no one received results prior to 12/16/13.
Click to expand...

I may be mistaking... I'm just going off of memory and just remembered people posting results prior to the official email. For some reason I remember waiting a week from when NCEES started releasing results.


----------



## dussbucs

As for PCS states, I think it may be sooner than it has in the past. I'm from Pennsylvania, so I know how being a PCS state can drag out the process. I remember waiting an extra 3 weeks for my SE Vertical results from October 2011. NCEES released them on 12/16/11. Pennsylvania released them on 1/6/12.

If you look at the most recent PE results map posted by snobumPE, I believe Pennsylvania (and many other PCS) states released PE results the day after NCEES released them.


----------



## dussbucs

Here's the map: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=23503&amp;p=7202049

And here is a list of PCS states with how many days it took after NCEES released results on Tuesday, May 20th:

1 day - PA

2 days - CT, MD, NJ &amp; WI

3 days - MA &amp; VA


----------



## Opie Winston

dussbucs said:


> Here's the map: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=23503&amp;p=7202049
> 
> And here is a list of PCS states with how many days it took after NCEES released results on Tuesday, May 20th:
> 
> 1 day - PA
> 
> 2 days - CT, MD, NJ &amp; WI
> 
> 3 days - MA &amp; VA




Well, thats good news.


----------



## dussbucs

Opie Winston said:


> dussbucs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the map: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=23503&amp;p=7202049
> 
> And here is a list of PCS states with how many days it took after NCEES released results on Tuesday, May 20th:
> 
> 1 day - PA
> 
> 2 days - CT, MD, NJ &amp; WI
> 
> 3 days - MA &amp; VA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thats good news.
Click to expand...

Yeah, hopefully. PCS has definitely released PE results quicker in the last 2 exams.


----------



## pwilliams

Thanks for the additional info. I hope the results are released even quicker with less people taking the exam than the amount that take the PE.


----------



## HurryCA!

It may also help to call your board or PCS when people start announcing results. I called my board a couple days ago and it doesn't sound like they are checking for results as often as we are...


----------



## Erik29

http://ncees.org/about-ncees/news/update-on-april-2013-exam-results/

Results have been released.

Though I wouldn't be too excited PCS states, in October they released results Dec 18th and I got my notice Jan 10th (PA)


----------



## pwilliams

I think you're living a year in the past, bud.


----------



## dussbucs

Mine still says "Result Pending" here in TX. The Texas Board of Engineers is closed today. But I called them and they said that wouldn't matter.


----------



## dussbucs

pwilliams said:


> I think you're living a year in the past, bud.


Yeah, I totally missed that 2013 date. Damnit.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Something tells me if we haven't seen it yet we aren't getting it until Monday...


----------



## dussbucs

Love it when they can't release results prior to the start of registration for the next exam. Anyone willing to call and complain? Guess it wouldn't do any good anyway...


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

dussbucs said:


> Love it when they can't release results prior to the start of registration for the next exam. Anyone willing to call and complain? Guess it wouldn't do any good anyway...




Don't you have a couple months to register?


----------



## dussbucs

Mike in Gastonia said:


> dussbucs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love it when they can't release results prior to the start of registration for the next exam. Anyone willing to call and complain? Guess it wouldn't do any good anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you have a couple months to register?
Click to expand...

Yes, you do. Are you awaiting results on the SE?


----------



## captain zumo

what a week.... what a day...... this was brutal


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

dussbucs said:


> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dussbucs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love it when they can't release results prior to the start of registration for the next exam. Anyone willing to call and complain? Guess it wouldn't do any good anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you have a couple months to register?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you do. Are you awaiting results on the SE?
Click to expand...



No. I'm not waiting. I know it's frustrating, but ncees website says 10-12 weeks for structural results. I know they usually beat that, but it's hard to fuss when they haven't missed their date, yet. Hang in there.


----------



## dussbucs

Mike in Gastonia said:


> dussbucs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dussbucs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love it when they can't release results prior to the start of registration for the next exam. Anyone willing to call and complain? Guess it wouldn't do any good anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you have a couple months to register?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you do. Are you awaiting results on the SE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. I'm not waiting. I know it's frustrating, but ncees website says 10-12 weeks for structural results. I know they usually beat that, but it's hard to fuss when they haven't missed their date, yet. Hang in there.
Click to expand...

Agreed. I wish they would schedule their scoring workshop sooner in the spring since the release of results always depend on it.


----------



## HurryCA!

Let's hope today's the day...


----------



## captain zumo

Is this week 10?


----------



## dussbucs

This is Day 66. So this Friday (6/20) will be Day 70 (10 weeks out).


----------



## HurryCA!

This is the longest it has taken since the first administration of the new 16 hour exam.


----------



## captain zumo

This was a tough exam. There were issues in the afternoon section as well. I look forward not only to my score, but a look at the pass rates.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

captain zumo said:


> This was a tough exam. There were issues in the afternoon section as well. I look forward not only to my score, but a look at the pass rates.




Are you talking about the lateral afternoon. If so then I could see that causing some holdups as well. Still doesn't make it any easier on my mind, though.

This is starting to get to me. Every time I refresh the page my heart-rate goes up only to see "results pending".


----------



## captain zumo

I can't even look at that page..... LOL


----------



## HurryCA!

Has anyone received any useful information from NCEES via chat, email, or phone call? Based on the standard response I've been getting, I'm not that confident we'll see results anytime soon. That or they are just really good at not providing information.


----------



## pwilliams

They're pretty good at not providing information. I received "results should be released within 10-12 weeks of examination" via chat this morning.


----------



## HurryCA!

NCEES just said that they think they will release the results to the state boards tomorrow.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

HurryCA! said:


> NCEES just said that they think they will release the results to the state boards tomorrow.




What's the source for this?


----------



## HurryCA!

TehMightyEngineer said:


> HurryCA! said:
> 
> 
> 
> NCEES just said that they think they will release the results to the state boards tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the source for this?
Click to expand...



Email from a staff member at NCEES.


----------



## dussbucs

HurryCA! said:


> TehMightyEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HurryCA! said:
> 
> 
> 
> NCEES just said that they think they will release the results to the state boards tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the source for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Email from a staff member at NCEES.
Click to expand...

Wouldn't it be nice if that was just to ward off the hawks, and they release the results today.....


----------



## HurryCA!

dussbucs said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if that was just to ward off the hawks, and they release the results today.....




I'm still hitting refresh every few minutes, just in case.


----------



## NH_Structural

Just got an Email from the NH Board, I passed lateral on the fourth attempt. This saga is over for me! Good luck to everyone else awaiting their results!


----------



## pwilliams

And so it begins...

Congrats, NH_Structural, for getting this behind you!


----------



## CyclonePE

Congratulations NH_Structural. Hopefully the rest of the states respond quickly.


----------



## Andy Lin

NH_Structural said:


> Just got an Email from the NH Board, I passed lateral on the fourth attempt. This saga is over for me! Good luck to everyone else awaiting their results!




Congrats!!


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Woohooo! Still waiting on Maine but it's good to hear the wait will soon be over. Good luck everybody and congratulations NH_Structural.


----------



## dussbucs

Anyone else finding it strange that NH is the only state to release results (allegedly)?


----------



## ss14

I just chatted with NCEES on their website and they confirmed that the SE results had been released to the states.


----------



## pwilliams

I just got this from NCEES chat rep "NCEES have released the scores boards but it depends on the Board on how the results are released."

It took some smooth talking to get that out of them though.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Well, we also had HurryCA! tip about it being today so I'd say it's legit.

Funny story, I was checking my mail this afternoon and the state of Maine uses a very recognizable blue font and envelope on their official letters. Anyway, I open my mail and at the back of the pile was a very obvious Maine state envelope. Just about flipped my shit (and wondered how they mailed it so fast) when I realized the address was to number 69 vs my 61... It was also from DHS and not the Maine state licensing board. Thanks postman, very funny.


----------



## captain zumo

TehMightyEngineer said:


> Well, we also had HurryCA! tip about it being today so I'd say it's legit.
> 
> Funny story, I was checking my mail this afternoon and the state of Maine uses a very recognizable blue font and envelope on their official letters. Anyway, I open my mail and at the back of the pile was a very obvious Maine state envelope. Just about flipped my shit (and wondered how they mailed it so fast) when I realized the address was to number 69 vs my 61... It was also from DHS and not the Maine state licensing board. Thanks postman, very funny.


When I talked with Maine last week they said that examinees would receive an email from NCEES simultaneously. I'm kind of surprised we didnt hear today. Similar to your story TehMightyEngineer, I received an emai lfrom NCEES today letting me know they completed my NCEES Records application.... I saw the NCEES logo in the email and figured it was my results..... Nope, just a cruel trick LOL Good luck! And congrats to the guy from New Hampshire!


----------



## HurryCA!

Has anyone talked to their state board? Mine said that I will get to see the results "hopefully by Friday". I'm really hoping it's sooner than that! Also, does anyone know what's involved with reviewing the results before the board gives NCEES the go-ahead to post?


----------



## dussbucs

I called mine earlier today and the person I spoke with alluded to having received the results from NCEES. However, they said "it may take them a few days to release the results".

I'm completely perplexed. The last 2 times I took the SE Lateral in TX, the results were released to examinees the same day NCEES released them to licensing boards.

TX released PE results to who knows how many hundred (if not well over one thousand) exam takers the same day NCEES released them (May 20th).

There has never been more than 100 SE exam takers (vertical &amp; lateral combined) since the new exam format started in April 2011 (96 was the high in April 2012).


----------



## HurryCA!

I think NV has 5 or 6 total for this one. I'm just curious what's involved. It seems like it would just be pass or fail for each person and then the state just has to click a button saying that they are ok to post.


----------



## cajone5

Still nothing?


----------



## WSU_Coug

I just called the WA state board to ask about when they expect to release SE exam results. The guy said I should have received an email but I told him I just looked and nothing there yet.

He asked for my license number, confirmed my name and then told me "you're good". When I double checked to see if that meant I passed the vertical and lateral tests he just said "yep". And then he said it may take a couple of days for everything to be updated.

I wouldn't think they'd just give me my results over the phone like that. Anybody else contacted the WA board?

I really didn't think I passed so this gives me a glimmer of hope... I just want to see something official and make sure its not a fluke before I celebrate!


----------



## HurryCA!

I don't think they're supposed to give results over the phone, but that doesn't mean they won't! Congrats and hopefully there are no surprises.

I want to call my board and ask, but I think they're getting annoyed with me


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

When I passed vertical last year Maine was one of the last to release results and I was anxiously awaiting and finally broke down and emailed them asking what the deal was. Next day I got a call from the guy who answers emails and he just up a told me the results were in and I passed and the letter was in the mail. So, yes, they can give results out over the phone or at least they did to me.


----------



## WSU_Coug

Well it wasn't a fluke - WA results emailed and posted on the NCEES website. Acceptable on lateral and gravity!!

Best of luck to those still waiting on results or who have to take it again, this test is a beast...


----------



## darius

WSU_Coug said:


> Well it wasn't a fluke - WA results emailed and posted on the NCEES website. Acceptable on lateral and gravity!!
> 
> Best of luck to those still waiting on results or who have to take it again, this test is a beast...


BIG congrats to you and everyone who passed. Go and celebrate now!


----------



## HurryCA!

Passed both!! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## phecke

Louisiana issued their results last night (Tues. 6/17/14) at 7pm. I passed both!! Godspeed to all those still waiting.


----------



## captain zumo

Anyone from Maine hear anything?


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

captain zumo said:


> Anyone from Maine hear anything?




Negative ghost rider...

If I remember correctly this was your first time taking the SE. Last two times I took it Maine was one of the last to release results. I'm hopeful they'll break that habit this year with some of the new staff they got but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## captain zumo

Regardless of the outcome, I will be studying this summer for either a lateral or vertical portion.


----------



## steve1997

NY is out


----------



## Opie Winston

steve1997 said:


> NY is out




Now I wait for PCS.


----------



## utrachel

TX released their results. I passed lateral on my 3rd try! (I passed vertical on my 2nd in Oct).

This is my first post, but I really appreciate the encouragement and support everyone on this board has. Y'all definitely kept me sane the past year! Good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## Erik29

Caved and emailed PCS for PA and got back 

"we have the results and you should receive them soon"


----------



## dussbucs

Failed 4th attempt at Lateral (Bridge). Completely demoralizing.

AM: 20/40

PM: 1-hour problems (Acceptable); 2-hour problem (Improvement Required)

Really thought I did much better on the AM multiple choice this time and didn't think I'd get anything less than Acceptable on the 2-hour problem. I got Acceptable on all PM problems my previous 2 attempts (October 2013 and April 2013).


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Yikes, that's harsh. Looks like that AM is hurting you as well. Going to go for attempt #5?


----------



## dussbucs

TehMightyEngineer said:


> Yikes, that's harsh. Looks like that AM is hurting you as well. Going to go for attempt #5?


I don't know. Clearly I'm doing something very wrong as I've always hovered around 50% on the AM multiple choice (22, 18, 20 &amp; 20 respectively).

But I guess October is the last chance with the current codes.....


----------



## etwomey

mass results were just released... I was expecting at least 2 to 3 more days of waiting due to being a PCS state.


----------



## BosStr27

MA results are out. Passed lateral bridges and I'm done.

PCS states getting it done early this year!


----------



## steve1997

Failed Lateral for the 3rd time! Test is very difficult


----------



## Opie Winston

Still waiting for Wisconsin and PCS.


----------



## tziegler

Pass rates are out

Exam

First-time takers

Repeat takers

SE Vertical Component

45%

26%

SE Lateral Component

43%

37%


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Those first time taker numbers look fairly promising. Man that repeat taker number for vertical is scary, though. Here's to all those waiting for repeat taker results.  :beerchug:


----------



## Opie Winston

TehMightyEngineer said:


> Those first time taker numbers look fairly promising. Man that repeat taker number for vertical is scary, though. Here's to all those waiting for repeat taker results.  :beerchug:




I don't like the 37% repeat lateral which includes me. I'm super nervous now.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

37% is better than some of the other years. I seem to recall a below 20% last April for repeat lateral.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Maine just released.

...Unacceptable for lateral. 31/40 for multiple choice and 2 acceptable plus and improvement required plus unacceptable for afternoon. GRAHHHHHHHHH!! I was so close!

Well, guess I have to start studying again....


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Yep, pretty sure I failed because of the afternoon problem that had an error on the exam. I believe I should have passed or at least been REALLY close to passing if that was given an "Improvement needed". I'm going to try to complain to NCEES about that one but doubt I'll get very far.


----------



## dussbucs

I've been jotting down the SE pass rates since October 2011. Looks like October 2012 was killer for the Lateral. 25% first time and only 16% repeat...


----------



## dussbucs

TehMightyEngineer said:


> Maine just released.
> 
> ...Unacceptable for lateral. 31/40 for multiple choice and 2 acceptable plus and improvement required plus unacceptable for afternoon. GRAHHHHHHHHH!! I was so close!
> 
> Well, guess I have to start studying again....


Nice work on the AM multiple choice. Now own the PM portion next time.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Yeah, this was simultaneously a kick in the teeth regarding how close I believe I was but also gives me hope as I wasn't able to finish the problem which gave me the unacceptable so I think I got my knowledge base down but I just need to work on speed of solutions and getting better at the unexpected questions that they might throw my way.

Also, this probably gives you people out there a good metric of what the cut grade is because I don't think people could get much closer except possibly "needs improvement" for 2 out of 4 of the afternoon problems.


----------



## enginthecards

Has anyone heard from CTS in IL?


----------



## CyclonePE

I called CTS this morning. They claimed they have not received the results yet. I then chatted with NCEES who said they released the results to the Illinois Structural Engineering Board. My guess is the Board needs to do something before they send it to CTS. There was a Board meeting scheduled for 6/17 and 6/18.


----------



## jdkuhnle

Cyclone,

I was seat 3 or 4 in Chicago. I think we chatted a bit during one of the breaks. I haven't heard anything from CTS either. The waiting is torture. Best of luck to you and everyone else.

-Jason


----------



## enginthecards

I just hit F5 on the CTS site. Pass and Pass. Whooohoooo!!!!


----------



## CyclonePE

I passed both days as well!


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Well done everyone!


----------



## jdkuhnle

Passed!


----------



## carls88

Does anyone have a sense of what percentage "improvement needed" is considered? For Lateral I was 29/40 in the AM and Acceptable + 3x Improvement needed in the afternoon ... I literally have to have been right on the doorstep of passing. I passed Vertical first try. Can't believe I have to dig back into this again.....


----------



## phecke

Just taking a SWAG here, but the 29/40 is 72.5% and was likely good enough to pass the morning. Somebody else had a 31/40, two Acceptable, a Needs Improvement, and an Unacceptable and didn't make it.

*BELOW IS A COMPLETE GUESS AS TO HOW SCORING WORKS AND HAS NO BASIS IN THE WAY NCEES ACTUALLY SCORES*

To quantify the afternoon lets say acceptable is worth 100 points, Needs Imp is 50 and Unacceptable is 0. Averaging all that together he would have 62.5% in the afternoon and added to his morning he would have averaged a 70% (provided the sections are equally weighted) and still didn't pass. So, I would say you probably can't have any Unacceptable OR you need at least 70% in the afternoon as well. This means you would need at least two Acceptables and two Needs Imp in the afternoon, so I'm guessing you were close.

I would say to work hard at the afternoon problems. The multiple choice section you can usually eliminate an answer or two, or "find" an answer somewhere in the code, and, if you miss one, not nearly the percentage of points as missing one portion of an afternoon problem. Also in the afternoon, it's quite obvious if you don't know how to solve a problem, not so much in the morning.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Yikes, you and me are in the same boat it seems.

The official NCEES definition is on the PM diagnostic: "Improvement required: Some improvement required to achieve the standard of minimum competency.

I suspect this means that you demonstrated understanding of the concept but some part of the math or method was wrong. I've interpreted it to mean "anything between acceptable and unacceptable" so it's probably a fairly large range.

NCEES will not explain their grading though so I doubt you'll get very far with it. Regarding passing scores, my best guess is you need a minimum of 2 improvement needed and 2 acceptable plus a good AM score (72% or more) to pass.

EDIT: I agree with phecke as well. Between carls88 and my score I think we have a very good guess on what you need to get to pass.


----------



## :)Engineer

Still waiting on CA. Anyone know anything?


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Kinda surprised CA is taking so long if the CTS states are out. I would guess you'll see it today. Mine hit around noon local time so probably another hour I'll bet you'll see something.


----------



## Opie Winston

PCS website is telling me I passed!

Nothing on NCEES yet.

I took it in Wisconsin.

Holding my breath until I see it on NCEES.


----------



## :)Engineer

TehMightyEngineer said:


> Kinda surprised CA is taking so long if the CTS states are out. I would guess you'll see it today. Mine hit around noon local time so probably another hour I'll bet you'll see something.




Nope, still nothing, unfortunately. Maybe I'm better off not knowing. haha


----------



## Agostage

Waiting on MN, they are sending it snail mail.


----------



## envirotex

Ugh. My sympathies.


----------



## dussbucs

phecke said:


> Just taking a SWAG here, but the 29/40 is 72.5% and was likely good enough to pass the morning. Somebody else had a 31/40, two Acceptable, a Needs Improvement, and an Unacceptable and didn't make it.
> 
> *BELOW IS A COMPLETE GUESS AS TO HOW SCORING WORKS AND HAS NO BASIS IN THE WAY NCEES ACTUALLY SCORES*
> 
> To quantify the afternoon lets say acceptable is worth 100 points, Needs Imp is 50 and Unacceptable is 0. Averaging all that together he would have 62.5% in the afternoon and added to his morning he would have averaged a 70% (provided the sections are equally weighted) and still didn't pass. So, I would say you probably can't have any Unacceptable OR you need at least 70% in the afternoon as well. This means you would need at least two Acceptables and two Needs Imp in the afternoon, so I'm guessing you were close.
> 
> I would say to work hard at the afternoon problems. The multiple choice section you can usually eliminate an answer or two, or "find" an answer somewhere in the code, and, if you miss one, not nearly the percentage of points as missing one portion of an afternoon problem. Also in the afternoon, it's quite obvious if you don't know how to solve a problem, not so much in the morning.


On 2 of my Lateral Bridge attempts, I had acceptable on all 3 PM problems with 20/40 and 18/40 in AM. So if acceptable is 100%, in theory I had 75% overall and did not pass. I guess that means there is a minimum score required in the morning which I have yet to achieve...


----------



## Agostage

Looks like I failed lateral again, I'm laughing a bit since it is just nuts. Not sure I even want this anymore.


----------



## pwilliams

A little delayed in posting this, but VA was out last Thursday and passed Vertical- Buildings (2nd attempt)! Passed Lateral - Buildings back in October so I'm golden now!

Thanks for all of the moral support on this forum. Congratulations to those that passed and keep at it for those not receiving favorable results.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Agostage said:


> Looks like I failed lateral again, I'm laughing a bit since it is just nuts. Not sure I even want this anymore.




Yikes, that sounds bad. Willing to share scores? Sounds like you've been at it a while.


----------



## Agostage

Same as you PM, 29/40 AM



TehMightyEngineer said:


> Agostage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I failed lateral again, I'm laughing a bit since it is just nuts. Not sure I even want this anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes, that sounds bad. Willing to share scores? Sounds like you've been at it a while.
Click to expand...


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Yikes, not sure if it sucks to be that close or not. Either way, you're 90% there, let's both get it next time.


----------



## MarcG

California results have been released.


----------



## CaTommy

TehMightyEngineer, I feel your pain. 31/40 AM, (1) Acc + (3) Need Imp PM. 3rd time I took this, pretty pissed. I called and complained to NCEES, the guy bumbled around essentially stating they wouldn't share the grading, but it was a composite morning and afternoon score. However, there were minimum levels to be achieved for both. IE you couldn't get a 40/40 and all Unnaceptable on the afternoon. He did state they gave partial credit for the process, but would not show you the graders comments or allow an appeal/rescore. I felt like i had the process correct for all problems and finished each problem. CA used to have a process to appeal and regrade, but they dumped it in 2011.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

CaTommy, you were even closer than I was! Man, seems like there's a lot of people this year who were right on the edge of passing. This sucks, I really wish there was some way to do a little extra work and "bump up" our scores to passing rather than go through another entire test just for another few percent of grade.


----------



## Agostage

That is close to what I got my first attempt, except 28/40 AM, same PM. It's frustrating to know that you've passed the individual parts just not at once. I really wish they gave you some comments. I understand why they can't give you the answers but how can you improve your PM technique without some feedback?


----------



## TehMightyEngineer

Agreed. The morning results give decent feedback but the afternoon results are so vague that I have no idea how to improve.


----------



## CaTommy

I agree with the ambiguity of the afternoon grading score and the lack of transparency of the results. I agree with "no idea how to improve" if I don't know first what the graders are looking for, and second what i have missed providing in my answers. California used to have an appeal process allowing you to review your graded essay problems, then provide a defense for your answer. It is still in their rules and regulations, though when i call them they state it only applies to state specific exams, not national. This changed when they dropped the state specific portion of the SE test.

Also, you really want to get pissed, take a look at the CA Bar exam scoring/grading process. For a profession that works in ambiguity, they spell out exactly the grading, weighting, and return a failed exam to you.




BXDescriptGrade_R.pdf


----------

